

Experimental Python 3 support in Django - mYk
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2012/aug/19/experimental-python-3-support/

======
magnusgraviti
I believe Django on Python3 can finally bootstrap Python3 migration. Huge
community and a lot of django pluggable applications with Python3 will make a
strong basis.

Anyway thank you for your work!

P.S. Waiting for PostGIS 2.0 support along with Python3 in Django 1.5 :)

------
grifaton
This has obviously been a mammoth effort, so congratulations to all involved!

------
alokm
Other than being up to date on python version. What are the practical benefits
for Django from python 3?

~~~
gitarr
Proper Unicode support for one.

Also, Python 3 is the new standard, by upgrading its code base to it, Django
can stay relevant and up to date.

Libraries and frameworks that don't upgrade soon, will be replaced or just
forgotten.

